# Uber driver lowered my ratings



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Took an uber today, We had a very friendly conversation no hiccups whatsoever.
Gave the driver a 5 star and tipped him.
I can't see the ratings he gave me but I was at 4.97 before and now I'm at 4.8. Dumbfounded


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Was it a cash tip or in app? Some drivers have gotten into the habit of downrating riders for no cash tips.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Pax Collector said:


> Was it a cash tip or in app? Some drivers have gotten into the habit of downrating riders for no cash tips.


On app


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Pay it forward. Next 3 drivers

Write Uber. Driver asked for cash for rating ...you thought it was joke so you didn't immediately report...you will have a 5.0 soon


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> On app


Well then, you're a victim of all your other fellow riders who always tell the driver "_blahblahblah_ _I'll_ _tip_ _you_ _through_ _the_ _app_" and never do. Uber drivers are required to rate the rider _immediately_ before closing out the trip. Uber needs to allow the drivers more time to rate, but _meanwhile_ it will result in low ratings for passengers if a cash tip does not materialize after the end of the ride. Sorry, it's a shitty system I know, but the driver didn't design this shitty system and it's the driver who's usually gets the shitty end of the stick.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I have the option now to go into my past rides and change the ratings for the driver.
just feel bad for him he was a nice guy probably just an idiot for going with the tip Collusion conspiracy no pun intended.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

MikeNY said:


> I have the option now to go into my past rides and change the ratings for the driver.
> just feel bad for him he was a nice guy probably just an idiot for going with the tip Collusion conspiracy no pun intended.


Where do you see that option? 
I'm not seeing it


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Drop down menu click on your trips.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Took an uber today, We had a very friendly conversation no hiccups whatsoever.
> Gave the driver a 5 star and tipped him.
> I can't see the ratings he gave me but I was at 4.97 before and now I'm at 4.8. Dumbfounded


It was probably from someone else. Rider ratings are not always updated in real time


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> I have the option now to go into my past rides and change the ratings for the driver.


Of course riders can easily change a rating with a click of a button but if drivers ask for that simple feature, that would be "impossible to implement". And yet another driver improvement from 180 Days of Change is put down, this time behind closed doors with no warning. RIP driver rating protection. You'll be missed.










What a despicable company Uber is...


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> Took an uber today, We had a very friendly conversation no hiccups whatsoever.
> Gave the driver a 5 star and tipped him.
> I can't see the ratings he gave me but I was at 4.97 before and now I'm at 4.8. Dumbfounded


Just because your rating changed after riding with him doesn't mean that it was because of him. Ratings can take a while to work their way through the system, and the bad ratings could very well have been given by drivers you had earlier in the week/last week.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

That was my first Uber in 2 month I'm 100% sure it was because of him. Anyways I was just trying to get an understanding of how other drivers think.
All is good


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

MikeNY said:


> That was my first Uber in 2 month I'm 100% sure it was because of him. Anyways I was just trying to get an understanding of how other drivers think.
> All is good


How many total rides have u had on uber?

It's an interesting look of how many points go down by one driver on the pax side. I was always curious to see what kind of an effect a 1 star would have on a 5 star pax.


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Very few maybe 6 I total.


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> That was my first Uber in 2 month I'm 100% sure it was because of him. Anyways I was just trying to get an understanding of how other drivers think.
> All is good


This is not the first time this kind observation has been reported on this forum. I believe sometimes ratings get stuck in the pipeline and it takes another rating to push them through. Were there any trip problems 2 months ago?



MikeNY said:


> Very few maybe 6 I total.


That might explain it. I think Uber waits until a rider has completed 5 rides before a proper rating is shown. So, if you have 5 x 5* and 1 x 4* that would give you a rating of 4.83. The 4 star could have come in at any time


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I don't recall but I've been hovering above 4.9 the last few rides. I always tip via the app.
I tipped this guy $2 boom I'm down to 4.8 we had an awesome conversation too.
2nd uber I took that day he stopped the app to continue our conversation. He wanted to talk more about a certain topic. I tipped him $5 via the app.
I'm still at 4.8


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> I don't recall but I've been hovering above 4.9 the last few rides. I always tip via the app.
> I tipped this guy $2 boom I'm down to 4.8 we had an awesome conversation too.
> 2nd uber I took that day he stopped the app to continue our conversation. He wanted to talk more about a certain topic. I tipped him $5 via the app.
> I'm still at 4.8


He could have had a minor issue or maybe it was not him. It is hard to know.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down after a driver down rates them btw


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> It takes 7 days for the rider rating to go down after a driver down rates them btw


I don't know but when I opened the app that day I was still at 4.97 and literally an hour later when I reopened the app I was at 4.8.
I havent taken an uber in over 2 month prior to that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> I have the option now to go into my past rides and change the ratings for the driver.
> just feel bad for him he was a nice guy probably just an idiot for going with the tip Collusion conspiracy no pun intended.


Uber probably STOLE his Tip !


----------



## sheridens (Feb 25, 2018)

MikeNY said:


> I don't know but when I opened the app that day I was still at 4.97 and literally an hour later when I reopened the app I was at 4.8.
> I havent taken an uber in over 2 month prior to that.


how can you be a 4.97 if you have only taken 6 trips? to have a 4.97 rating you need to have 32 x 5* and 1 x 4*. It looks like Uber could be trying to disguise new riders by giving them a rating that makes them look like excellent near perfect riders who have taken many rides. Obviously, if someone is rated less than a 5 star on their first 2 or 3 trips then no one is going to want to pick them up next trip if the real rating is revealed.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

MikeNY said:


> Took an uber today, We had a very friendly conversation no hiccups whatsoever.
> Gave the driver a 5 star and tipped him.
> I can't see the ratings he gave me but I was at 4.97 before and now I'm at 4.8. Dumbfounded


Were you properly groomed? Clothes clean? Did you pass gas? Eat garlic for lunch? Piss on the seat? There are plenty of reasons why you might be rated low


----------



## MikeNY (May 6, 2016)

I_Like_Spam said:


> Were you properly groomed? Clothes clean? Did you pass gas? Eat garlic for lunch? Piss on the seat? There are plenty of reasons why you might be rated low


Non of the above


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I have a 4.95 pax rating after about 200 rides as a pax.

I've only tipped cash once, I was leaving a foreign country and had a $50 bill in local currency so I gave it to my driver at the airport drop.

Didn't know that I had a pax rating either, until I started driving for Uber.......and truth be told, I really don't care what I am rated. Have money, will travel. Sandeep, Gurglemesh, or Susan will always be there to drive me. Most likely it will be Sandeep or Gurglemesh though......heh.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

C A S H T I P S.


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Sometimes it's nothing personal. If the dropoff or pickup sucks some drivers will 3-star because it prevents matching again in the future. I've done it for drop offs in the middle of nowhere. Purely a cost cutting strategy. Uber's system will sometimes rematch you with drivers/riders that rate each other 5-stars. As long as you're above a 4.8 you shouldn't have trouble getting screened and cancelled by drivers cherry picking based on ratings.


----------



## Kenzxdaddy (Dec 24, 2018)

Rating system is a joke. Under the UBER policies it says is designed to help the driver improve. Well you can see the 1 through 4 star but can’t see who left it or why. They are required to write something if 4 or less is given but Uber can not and will not share that with you. How? I ask How? Are you supposed to improve if you don’t know who or even why you received that star? It’s not for the driver to improve, its for UBER to have documentation on you so you can’t sue them. Even if the passenger was a drunk ass giving false information, you still take the hit. Lyft is much better rating. Rate them days later if you want.


----------



## MasterDriver (Feb 13, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Well then, you're a victim of all your other fellow riders who always tell the driver "_blahblahblah_ _I'll_ _tip_ _you_ _through_ _the_ _app_" and never do. Uber drivers are required to rate the rider _immediately_ before closing out the trip. Uber needs to allow the drivers more time to rate, but _meanwhile_ it will result in low ratings for passengers if a cash tip does not materialize after the end of the ride. Sorry, it's a shitty system I know, but the driver didn't design this shitty system and it's the driver who's usually gets the shitty end of the stick.


This driver agrees. You're exactly right. Also, Lyft's rating system, while certainly not perfect, is much better than Uber's.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

sheridens said:


> That might explain it. I think Uber waits until a rider has completed 5 rides before a proper rating is shown. So, if you have 5 x 5* and 1 x 4* that would give you a rating of 4.83. The 4 star could have come in at any time


I think rider ratings have a different formula vs drivers.

Cuz how did he get 4.97 pax rating?


----------



## Ovaro (Dec 18, 2018)

You need ask yourself several questions: did I greet him?; did I ask him to play my own music?; did I ask for the him to drive faster?; did I leave trash behind?; did I act rude or entitled?; did I slam his doors when I left the car? Most drivers will only rate you low after you have done one of the above.


----------



## Uberfunitis (Oct 21, 2016)

I have a 4.95 as a passenger and never tip so I am not sold on the notion that tipping improves your rating at all.


----------

